# salary expectation of civil engineer:



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

hello
i am a civil engineer, having 4 years of professional job experience in Pakistan. I know Autocad 2D & 3D very well and i can plan and design residential and commercial buildings along with their 2D engineering drawing and 3D modelling and rendering.

i have done MBA also, in which i took project management as my major. final thesis research is well underway.

i want to move to dubai for job hunt as civil engineer, i want to know how much salary shall i expect ???

i have set of skills required for a good civil engineer.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

2-3,000 a month.


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> 2-3,000 a month.


I see,
I checked the pay scale on some well known sites, i found that a fresh civil engineer is paid 5k to 6k aed per month in dubai.
2k to 3k is very less !
???


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

p.a said:


> I see,
> I checked the pay scale on some well known sites, i found that a fresh civil engineer is paid 5k to 6k aed per month in dubai.
> 2k to 3k is very less !
> ???


Why ask if you already know then?


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Civil Engineer Salary (United Arab Emirates)

Civil Engineer Salaries in UAE | GulfTalent.com


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I think that 5000 to 6000 AED is a realistic amount in Dubai.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I think that 5000 to 6000 AED is a realistic amount in Dubai.
> Cheers
> Steve


Yes, I'll be looking for someone with your experience in the next few months probably. 5-6,000 a month all in will be the salary range.


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

Thankyou for the reply guys 
That was helpful !


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Why ask if you already know then?


I was just confirming brother !
As v cant rely on a single source.
Anyways, Thanks for reply.


----------



## Junaer (Jan 7, 2011)

7000 Dirhams? for that qualification?
Why not work for free.


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

Junaer said:


> 7000 Dirhams? for that qualification?
> Why not work for free.


What do you mean ?


----------

